# Is this too much Filtration



## Squirrelnuts1488 (Jun 1, 2004)

I currently have a 125g tank with 2 Magnum 350s on it and a Aqua Clear Powerhead 901 with a sponge on the end of it. That is a total of 1635gph for all three is that enough.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

some would still say you'd need 2 Fluval 404's and 1 XP3 but, I believe you're fine!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

My Buddy slim has had a 125gal tank set up for 2 years with 6 reds that are breeding and the only filter he has is a AC500, so It's fine


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Squirrelnuts1488 said:


> I currently have a 125g tank with 2 Magnum 350s on it and a Aqua Clear Powerhead 901 with a sponge on the end of it. That is a total of 1635gph for all three is that enough.
> [snapback]1196792[/snapback]​


How many fish and what size? Also do not count powerheads as filtration, they help move the water around but serve no filtration purpose.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

sccavee said:


> Squirrelnuts1488 said:
> 
> 
> > I currently have a 125g tank with 2 Magnum 350s on it and a Aqua Clear Powerhead 901 with a sponge on the end of it. That is a total of 1635gph for all three is that enough.
> ...


He has a sponge filter on the end so do count it as filtartion. Cause thats exactly what i have too.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes all I have is an ac500 and a 125 sponge with powerhead hooked to it as filtration and its just fine. So ya your set to go man.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Squirrelnuts1488 said:


> I currently have a 125g tank with 2 Magnum 350s on it and a Aqua Clear Powerhead 901 with a sponge on the end of it. That is a total of 1635gph for all three is that enough.
> [snapback]1196792[/snapback]​


Your good, the mags are goo filters. I have 2 xp3 and 3 emp 400's on my 150 with 6 fish..


----------

